# Game of Thrones Opera!



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

if there were a Game of Thrones opera, what would all of the characters be? 
imo

House Stark
Ned Stark: baritone
Catelyn Stark: either a high lyric mezzo or a really dark soprano
Sansa Stark: light lyric soprano
Arya Stark: mezzo (like the kind that would sing a pants role, only this time she's just a tomboy lol)
Robb Stark: spinto tenor
Talisa Stark: spinto soprano
Jon Snow: heldentenor
Bran Stark: boy soprano (NOT a pants role, a straight up boy soprano)
Rikkon Stark: boy soprano (same as Bran, maybe a bit brighter)

House Lannister
Tywin Lannister: bass-baritone
Tyrion Lannister: light lyric baritone
Cersei Lannister: assoluta (could be either soprano or mezzo, like the kind that would sing Lady Macbeth)
Jaime Lannister: spinto tenor
Joffrey Lannister: contralto 
Tommen Lannister: light mezzo

House Baratheon
Robert Baratheon: basso cantante
Stannis Baratheon: dramatic baritone
Renly Baratheon: lyric baritone 

House Tyrell:
Olenna Tyrell: contralto
Margery Tyrell: lyric soprano or lyric mezzo 
Loras Tyrell: lyric tenor

House Targaryen:
Daenerys Targaryen: dramatic coloratura soprano
Viserys Targaryen: dramatic tenor


other characters:
Littlefinger: baritone
Khal Drogo: basso cantante
Melissandre of Assai: lyric mezzo
Brienne of Tarth: contralto
Theone Greyjoy: tenor
Varys: tenor leggiero (like, a really sinister one if that's possible lmao)
Ramsay Bolton: tenor
Roose Bolton: bass-baritone
Grandmeister Pycel: basso buffo
Yggritte: mezzo


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

As for assigning a vocal type to each character, I don't faching know. I do love Game of Thrones, though, it's my favorite show!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't help you, never ever seen Game of Thrones.
And no, I do not live under a rock, it's on a special channel which I refuse to pay for


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Game of thrones opera could never happen. Characters on the tv show just last too long. I mean if it was an opera everyone would probably be dead after season 1.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Diminuendo said:


> Game of thrones opera could never happen. Characters on the tv show just last too long.


then we could do several, just like The Ring Cyclce



> I mean if it was an opera everyone would probably be dead after season 1.


there are plenty of deaths in every season. that's one of the reasons it would work well for opera :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Complex plots (usually) don't work very well in opera. Even if you take something like The Ring, the plot as presented on-stage for each opera is quite simple. It's only the backstory that's complicated. Complex stage action would just be confused and too rapidly moving, or otherwise presented so haphazardly as to lose the audience.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I was thinking about Game of Thrones in relation to opera just yesterday. I was listening to the love scene between Sieglinde and Siegmund. I thought to myself..."Hey a twin love scene. This could be Cersei and Jaime!"


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> Complex plots (usually) don't work very well in opera. Even if you take something like The Ring, the plot as presented on-stage for each opera is quite simple. It's only the backstory that's complicated. Complex stage action would just be confused and too rapidly moving, or otherwise presented so haphazardly as to lose the audience.


Well you just adapt it down then.  I think season 1 at least could easily be slimmed down into an opera plot.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Can't help you, never ever seen Game of Thrones.
> And no, I do not live under a rock, it's on a special channel which I refuse to pay for


Pay for it? Heck, I haven't even owned a TV in the last half-century.

We are talking about TV, right?

I do live under a rock.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought we already had our own Game of Thrones in Der Ring?


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> if there were a Game of Thrones opera, what would all of the characters be?
> imo
> 
> House Stark
> ...


Perfect. :lol: I would make Daenerys a Wagnerian Soprano though.

More:
Jaqen H'ghar: Bass-baritone
The Waif: coloratura mezzo
Daario Naharis: tenor leggiero
Ser Jorah Mormont: Lyric Baritone
Sandor Clegane (The Hound): Basso Profondo
Gregor Clegane (The Mountain): Silent 
Oberyn Martell: Lyric Tenor
Ellaria Sand: Dramatic coloratura Soprano
Myrcella Baratheon: Soubrette
The High Sparrow: Tenor
Missandei: lyric soprano
Grey Worm: Tenor
Wun Wun: Bass
Allister Thorne: Baritone
Tormund Giantsbane: Baritone
Lysa Tully: Dramatic Mezzo
Robin Arryn: Boy Soprano
Yara Greyjoy: Dramatic Mezzo
Lyanna Mormont: Soubrette
Walder Frey: Tenor
Edmure Tully: lyric tenor
Brynden "Blackfish" Tully: Dramatic Baritone
Bronn: Tenor


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mother of Dragons.............Daenerys Targaryen

















Slayer of Dragons.......House Callas


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Pay for it? Heck, I haven't even owned a TV in the last half-century.
> 
> We are talking about TV, right?
> 
> I do live under a rock.


Really? But clearly you have a computer and internet access so theoretically you could watch GoT if you had the time and the inclination?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Too bad Set Svanholm have been dead for over 50 years since he came from Westeros.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> Perfect. :lol: I would make Daenerys a Wagnerian Soprano though.


eh, I see a more youthful voice being better for Dany



> More:
> Jaqen H'ghar: Bass-baritone
> The Waif: coloratura mezzo
> Daario Naharis: tenor leggiero
> Ser Jorah Mormont: Lyric Baritone


good so far, though maybe a larger baritone voice for Jorah



> Sandor Clegane (The Hound): Basso Profondo
> Gregor Clegane (The Mountain): Silent


no complaints



> Oberyn Martell: Lyric Tenor


 
Oberyn Martel is so manly, aggressive and virile. I would have said dramatic tenor or Verdi baritone



> Ellaria Sand: Dramatic coloratura Soprano


I assume you mean a more aggressive, Lady Macbeth type dramatic coloratura



> Myrcella Baratheon: Soubrette
> The High Sparrow: Tenor
> Missandei: lyric soprano
> Grey Worm: Tenor
> ...


no complaints here either



> Lysa Tully: Dramatic Mezzo


good suggestion!



> Robin Arryn: Boy Soprano


yup



> Yara Greyjoy: Dramatic Mezzo


I would say contralto, but that works



> Lyanna Mormont: Soubrette


maybe more of a mezzo soubrette like Bartoli



> Walder Frey: Tenor


bass!



> Edmure Tully: lyric tenor
> Brynden "Blackfish" Tully: Dramatic Baritone


yes



> Bronn: Tenor


I'd say baritone


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Really? But clearly you have a computer and internet access so theoretically you could watch GoT if you had the time and the inclination?


First I'd have to learn what that is. Please don't tell me. I'm a simple man.

Rocks do have WiFi now.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> First I'd have to learn what that is. Please don't tell me. I'm a simple man.
> 
> Rocks do have WiFi now.


Learn what what is, my good Woodduck?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Learn what what is, my good Woodduck?


^this. DO IT!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> First I'd have to learn what that is. Please don't tell me. I'm a simple man.
> 
> Rocks do have WiFi now.


Sometimes ignorance is a bliss.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Sometimes ignorance is a bliss.


And sometimes it isn't...like with Game of Thrones


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> eh, I see a more youthful voice being better for Dany


It's just that Dragons and being such princess-warrior somehow make me think of Wagner. But yes, considering Dany is so young (especially in the books) a younger voice would do as well.



> Oberyn Martel is so manly, aggressive and virile. I would have said dramatic tenor or Verdi baritone


He is, but also he's quick and agile. I mean he's the red Viper. He's also a charming seducer and bisexual. That made me think it would require a softer more seductive voice.



> I assume you mean a more aggressive, Lady Macbeth type dramatic coloratura


Indeed! She's a scheming lady. When I think of a Dramatic Coloratura it's always the hefty voices with great agility (like Callas) rather than the other way around ie a sizable coloratura (Sutherland)


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Game of Thrones fans here. Instead of discussing the opera singer for Game of Thrones I suggest we works on who composer fit the best for each situation.

Btw, I will pay the TV just specifically to watch GoT but I already a subscriber beforehand, GoT and Euro 2016 worth it. lol.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> It's just that Dragons and being such princess-warrior somehow make me think of Wagner. But yes, considering Dany is so young (especially in the books) a younger voice would do as well.


maybe more of a Jugendlich dramatischer Sopran



> He is, but also he's quick and agile. I mean he's the red Viper. He's also a charming seducer and bisexual. That made me think it would require a softer more seductive voice.


in general, lower voices are more seductive than higher. hell, I originally was going to make him a bass XD



> Indeed! She's a scheming lady. When I think of a Dramatic Coloratura it's always the hefty voices with great agility (like Callas) rather than the other way around ie a sizable coloratura (Sutherland)


so more along the lines of Marisa Galvany, Shirley Verret, possibly Ghena Dimitrova. that works


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> maybe more of a Jugendlich dramatischer Sopran


that's fine.



> in general, lower voices are more seductive than higher. hell, I originally was going to make him a bass XD


I was thinking a Duca kind of voice  not a Don Giovanni. I also don't know why being Dornish calls for a brighter sound in my opinion.



> so more along the lines of Marisa Galvany, Shirley Verret, possibly Ghena Dimitrova. that works


Yes


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> And sometimes it isn't...like with Game of Thrones


I don't like hypes in general


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I don't like hypes in general


I sympathize with the general tendency, but Game of Thrones is has so much richness and nuance. it's so much more than just "hype"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I sympathize with the general tendency, but Game of Thrones is has so much richness and nuance. it's so much more than just "hype"


I know, but, as I said before; I refuse to subscribe ( for a lot of money) to extra channels to see it.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I know, but, as I said before; I refuse to subscribe ( for a lot of money) to extra channels to see it.


project free TV doesn't cost anything *shrugs*


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> that's fine.


not really an "opera", but I imagine the right voice for Khaleesi sounding something like this







> I was thinking a Duca kind of voice  not a Don Giovanni. I also don't know why being Dornish calls for a brighter sound in my opinion.


to be honest, the only Duca whom I thought really fit the character was Kaufmann, who sounds like a baritone in the lower register anyway (like, he's supposed to be dark, seductive and villainous.....and all these thin lil lyric tenors who sound like wisps get cast for the role).



> Yes


I think the same sort of voice would work well for Cersei (I would love to have heard Callas sing Cersei. that would be SOOOO good! XD)


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> not really an "opera", but I imagine the right voice for Khaleesi sounding something like this


Well I can also imagine a lot of Female Metal singers doing Khaleesi, even though they don't have much to do with Opera haha



> to be honest, the only Duca whom I thought really fit the character was Kaufmann, who sounds like a baritone in the lower register anyway (like, he's supposed to be dark, seductive and villainous.....and all these thin lil lyric tenors who sound like wisps get cast for the role).


of course, Juan Diego Florez for instance doesn't make a great Duca in my opinion, even though I like him a lot in many other roles, but it's a role I think belongs to Pavarotti. 
Kaufmann's dark sound is unfortunately due to a voce ingolata, a throaty, non-projective sound that gets people fooled into thinking he is a dramatic voice ( "The Kaufmann effect" as Franco Tenelli calls it  



 ). Same for Netrebko ever since she put on some weight and decided she can "sing" heavy Verdi roles.



> I think the same sort of voice would work well for Cersei (I would love to have heard Callas sing Cersei. that would be SOOOO good! XD)


Indeed! Callas would have been a perfect Cersei xD Medea 1953 meets Lady Macbeth 1952 with a bit of Norma


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

*** SPOILERS!!! ***

Now that it's "official" who Jon Snow's parents are, it's worth remarking that his kinship with Danaerys is the same as that of Siegfried's to Brunnhilde. And she can bring her own magic fire.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

I wouldn't do the whole story because, well, there's too much story. Now the tale of Tyrion being framed for King Joffrey's murder and his trials (he had two)? THAT would be a very good three hours.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A composer with a somewhat Chinese name is going to make a "s ingspiel " from Game of Thrones.


----------

